# Tidal Surge Lures & Captain Carson Garrett



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

This all started when Capt. Carson (my nephew) was talking a little smack. He claimed to be a bass fisherman and said there is nothing to this trout fishing. So I took him out to shut him up. Well thats when the schooling started Captain Carson showed me his mad fishing skills. He was catching all the fish and I was just his deck hand. Let the pictures tell the story.

It all started when I drove him to my spot.







He of course did not like that place and let me know quick who the Man was. He took over the wheel and put us right on em. Thats when the schooling began.







He looked thru my box and figured these Tidal Surge Split Tails would do the trick. Thats when all his trash talking became reality for me. The spanking began. Captain Carson began to put on trout clinic.







My dad (his Grandpa) was in amazement. So he asked Captain Carson what his secret was. Carson said come up here Popa and let me teach you something. Just cast it out and give it a twitch twitch and reel twitch. Thats all there is to it. Let me show you.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

He told me that if you wanted to catch bigger ones just tie on a Maniac Mullet. He said he knows some guys that work really hard and make these baits and there killer on good trout. Just work it the same but slow down a little. Watch this he said. I could not believe my eyes he cast out and BAM! he says thats all there is to it. Maniac Mullets rule he tells me. 








From then on I was a believer in Captain Carson Garrett and Tidal Surge Lures. We fished some more and after alot of watching Carson catch he says I bet I can catch the biggest fish. Then minutes later after some of his secret twitching BAM!! He hooks a big one. He says I told you. I said that one does not count but it was the biggest fish. I did not say it had to be a trout. 








He got me on that one. He caught more trout up to 4.5 pounds and he said school is over I have other people to teach. So it was back to the dock and I cleaned his fish for him and he went home. 
Here he is holding up his two biggest of the day. While me and his Grandpa just watch in amazement. 








Captain Carson Garrett took his Grandpa and Uncle to school.

This lesson was brought to you by Captain Carson Garrett and of course 
Tidal Surge Lures
www.tidalsurgelures.com


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Dinner served courtesy of Capt. Carson Garrett.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Check out the kid fishing contest. 
Thanks

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=432119


----------

